# aion free to play registrierung über pcgames nicht erreichbar



## resu223 (22. April 2012)

*aion free to play registrierung über pcgames nicht erreichbar*

Hallo alle zusammen,

hatte gestern die neue pcgames im briefkasten und wollte heute gleich mit "aion free to play" loslegen.
der registrierungslink "www.aionfreetoplay.com/pcgames" ist jedoch laut fehlermeldung nicht erreichbar.
hat jemand dasselbe problem?
danke für eure info!

MfG resu223


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: aion free to play registrierung über pcgames nicht erreichbar*

Habe mich gestern registriert, klappt problemlos.... versuche es über aionfreetoplay.com ohne das /pcgames

gehe da dann auf LOGIN, dann ksannst du wählen, dass du dich neu registrieren willst. Email bestätigen und auf den nun verfügbaren DL knopf klicken.... sind aber n paar GB.

Achte aber darauf dass du noch min 30 GB platz hast für temp und update files. Der Loader macht beim 1. Start n riesen update, dauert evtl. über ne stunde...


----------



## Dexter74 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: aion free to play registrierung über pcgames nicht erreichbar*

Wie groß ist denn eigentlich der Download genau?

und wer hat den Downloader verzapft, das dürfte jeder Anwendungsentwickler 1. Lehrjahr besser hinbekommen. 

Wo soll Aion installiert? : d:\Aion
Ordner wird auch angelegt, der Launcher aber auf c:\ installiert

Download landet jetzt in d:\Aion, das ist aber gar nicht der festgelegt Ordner (Launcher) für die Installationdateien, der wurde zwar angelegt ist aber bis dato leer


----------

